# Fire Fire Fire!



## GYMnTONIC (Aug 21, 2019)

*
Introducing the newest MuscleGELZ product, Fire.  A topical Thermogenic, fat loss and energy product-*












*Ingredients:*

Caffeine​ L-Carnitine​ AminoPhylline​ Yohimbine HCL​ ​ 





Use code "WES15" at checkout for 15% off!
CLICK HERE TO PURCHASE!

https://www.musclegelz.com/products/fire/




​


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 21, 2019)

Have you tried it Wes?  Is it scented?


----------

